# Apple IIc à TV



## Alexandrie (30 Juin 2021)

Bonjour, je cherche comment connecter un Apple IIc à un vieux téléviseur qui n'a qu'une entrée d'antenne VHF/UHF. C'est possible ? Merci


----------



## Alexandrie (30 Juin 2021)

J'ai cet appareil aussi mais je ne sais pas comment le connecter


----------



## woz86 (30 Juin 2021)

Ou il te faut un câble le Chat Mauve :


----------



## Anthony (1 Juillet 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Ou il te faut un câble le Chat Mauve


Toute mon enfance !

Sinon, la Switch Box s’intercale entre l'Apple IIc (relié avec son câble vidéo, qui se branche sur l’entrée composite du boitier) et le téléviseur (la Switch Box se branche sur les borniers antenne). L’antenne-râteau peut être branchée sur l’autre entrée de la Switch Box (l’entrée avec le logo Y) : l’interrupteur permet de passer du mode TV, qui retransmet le signal de l’antenne-râteau, au mode Computer, qui retransmet le signal composite de l’Apple IIc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2021)

En fait, si il n'y a qu'une prise d'antenne, il faut intercaler un modulateur VHF/UHF entre la sortie de l'ordi et la prise d'antenne. Les vieux ordinateurs 8 bits en intégraient souvent un, mais pas les Apple II à ma connaissance.


----------



## Anthony (1 Juillet 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un modulateur VHF/UHF entre la sortie de l'ordi et la prise d'antenne


Je l’ai oublié, mais effectivement, la Switch Box doit venir avec son propre modulateur, un petit boitier séparé. Si ma mémoire est bonne, il possède un interrupteur permettant de passer du canal 3 au canal 4 en fonction des interférences locales, mais il faudrait que j’aille vérifier sur le mien qui est au fond d’une caisse. J’ai beaucoup moins utilisé cette solution que le câble Peritel.


----------



## Alexandrie (1 Juillet 2021)

Merci. Donc je dois chercher un modulateur VHF/UHF avec entrée Cable video RCA ????
A quoi ressemble ce petit appareil ? On en trouve encore ?


----------



## Alexandrie (1 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Alexandrie (1 Juillet 2021)

C'est ça ?


----------

